# Another newbie!



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking around on this forum for a while now but have eventually talked myself into posting a thread - it seems that this is the general order of things! I'm not used to posting on forums and I'm not really sure what I was waiting for but anyway, everyone seems really nice and supportive so I thought I'd give it a go. 

Our story so far (it might be a long one - sorry  ): me-39, hubby-40. No probs with dh's sperm but me, not so lucky! We have been TTC for about 4 years now and sought medical advice pretty early in the game as we knew that the clock was ticking (loudly it seemed!). 

We went through 7 IUI's - all BFN - for which I was taking letrosole to stimulate my ovaries. In the midst of these IUI's I had a lap, in which 1 blocked tube was discovered and ovarian drilling was done.

We have just moved country (we live in the Middle East) and think we've found a good doctor here. Due to a severly vasculated cervix, which was causing a lot of bleeding probs, and his desire to see what was going on internally before starting IVF, he decided I needed a hysteroscopy. After I came round from the anaesthetic, he told us that he had discovered that both tubes had hydrosalpinx and that to make sure all was well for the IVF treatment he'd like to remove the tubes, which we agreed to. Anyway, he removed both tubes and also discovered severe endo, a mass of adhesions, and 2 fibroids (boy, there's a party going on down there  ). He didn't touch the broids but he removed as much of the endo as poss. It took me a while to recoup from the op and, with the realisation that I won't be able to conceive naturally, my moods have been fluctuating ever since. 

We had an appt the other day and the doc gave us the all clear to go ahead with ICSI. We've asked him why he recommends ICSI, as we read that it's used mainly for male infertility (no probs in that dept), and he just said that with all the things going on with my body, and my age, that this would give us the best chance. He also said that I'd follow the long protocol as this would give me the best chance with endo still being present. Does all this sound about right? I'd really appreciate anyone's input /advice on these last 2 suggestions by doc.

Well, that's me/ us in a nutshell (albeit a rather large one!). I hope all that wasn't too confusing to follow  

Just want to take the opportunity to say a big thanks to everyone on here for providing me, and many others in the same boat, with such fantastic advice and support.

Cheers,

Suz


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Suz69 
 
I am sorry its taken 7 iui's failing to discover the root cause of your problems trying to concieve  I am really pleased that youve found the courage to post on a forum, I did it 3 years ago and have never regreted it, FF is a truely magical place to be.
Sounds like the DR you have now is pretty well on the ball, and I think his suggestion of ICSI is probably a sensible one, I'm not to sure however on the Long Protocol (LP) and Endo - I think the ladies on the Endo boards will be able to help you more there.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, you may also wish to post on the IUI boards in time as members, new to IUI may apreciate anothers reasurance and experience 

Hydrosalphinx -
CLICK HERE

Endo ~
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.
For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi suz69 and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear of all your negative treatments and the severe endo. I really hope the ICSI works for you and brings a positive result.

Dizzi has left you some great links so be sure to check them out.

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Suz69,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site  .  You will definately get lots of support and advice on here.  Good luck with the ICSI and wishing you lots of luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

cant give you much advice just wanted to say good luck for you treatment

keepinghope xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello

Welcome to FF. So sorry to read about the difficult journey you've taken so far. Like keepinghope I can't offer you much advice but can send you some  and .

Hope all goes well for you in your future tx.

Take care
 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone for all your lovely comments. It's so nice to know that there's a place to come to for support and encouragement - lord knows we all need it!  

Sending out good vibes to everyone. Thanks again x


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Suz

I have mild endo, and am a more mature lady   (now 40), and had several IVFs. Despite there being 'nothing wrong' with me I had worsening response to drugs. Often when this happens they change the protocol, and give short protocol (especially to older ladies).  But when I was switched to the short protocol I had a disastrous cycle - only one embryo from 3 or 4 eggs. My subsequent, and best ever in terms of eggs and emryos, and successful (now nearly 30wks pg) cycle was back on the long protocol.

So I guess the long protocol was better for me with endo and my age factor.  I don't know if this really helps, but hopefully reassures you somehow.

Good luck.

Alley


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Alley  

Thanks very much for that. I too am a "more mature lady" (39!) so what you said about endo & the age factor maybe explains the doc's decision for the long protocol. All these things fall into place eventually.....!!!!

Thanks again


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Suz - I can't give you masses of advice either I'm afraid but wishing you so much luck with everything      .  I think staying positive is a real plus point and having the right mental attitude.  We're about to start on our third go of PGD IVF so trying to stay super positive for the whole thing  .  Best of luck with everything!  Whereabout in the Middle East do you live?  I only ask as I grew up there, just an interest thing!  Take care   Katherine x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Suz,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey thanks for your good wishes ladies and sending out lots of   and   to you all.

KJM, I'm living in Abu Dhabi at the moment but have also lived in Bahrain, Oman & Dubai - Hubby & I joke that we're lifers in this region! Where were you brought up? And do you still have family out in the ME?


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Suz

Have been to Abu Dhabi and Oman and lived in Bahrain and Dubai, along with Saudi, Jordan, Kuwait and Pakistan, East Africa, Hong Kong and Thailand, so bit of an all-rounder!  I think the ME is a fantastic part of the world and how good is the weather?!  No family or friends left there, but am very envious you're still out there.  Enjoy!  Take care   xxxx


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey KJM,

You're certainly well -travelled round these 'ere parts  !!

I love this part of the world and am really enjoying living in AD.......it gets really hot and sweaty for 6 months of the year but for the other 6, it's beautiful!

I just got back here from visiting family in Gloucestershire and, as much as I'll always love the Uk, boy, was I glad to step off the plane into the beautiful warmth over here   .....guess I'm just an old-fashioned sun worshipper!!!

Lots of love and blessings to you all


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Stop making me so envious with the whole beautiful warmth thing!!  Am dying to do some sun worshipping at some point!    My family are actually in Herefordshire so not far from Gloucestershire, hope you had a lovely time whilst you were back catching up with all the !  Carrying on enjoying that warmth and keep in touch won't you.  Hugs and cuddles -     xxx


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh bugger - just tried to post a reply but lost the whole thing   !!!

Anyway thanks KJM, and sending you ALL lots of sunny warm hugs  

And while I'm here I have a question to ask you lovely ladies. I'm trying to work out timelines for our first ICSI cycle but am going a little  . I'm not too good with equations at the best of times! Just trying to work out approx dates for d/r, stimming, etc.

The doc told me I'd start d/r on day 1 of my next cycle, which I'm expecting around 19th. I understand that d/r time varies but do I wait for my next AF before the baseline scan and stimming starts? In my quest to learn as much as possible about the whole process, I think I've confused myself  

Any advice would be really helpful,

From a very confused Suz


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi confused Suz! Don't think I can be much help as we're doing IVF, not ICSI and my d/r starts on Day 21 of my cycle and lasts for 2-3 weeks before stimming.  If I was you, I would call your doc ask him/her as many questions as you need.  I've learnt not to worry about how many questions I'm asking and that it's okay to ask as many as you want!  .  I'm sure someone else will be able to help but speak to your doc.  Hope you get there   - Katherine xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi suz, Not sure if youve already had this answered, but


> do I wait for my next AF before the baseline scan and stimming starts


Yes after DR, you should have a period, and a baseline scan, then stimming starts pretty well straight away if all is well.
Have you joined the clycle buddies or a thread relevant to your clinic 

~Dizzi~


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks KJM & Dizzi Squirrel,

I'll get in touch with the clinic and see if they can help out. I'll also join the cycle buddies thread - have been meaning to for a while, so will give myself a kick up the a**e and get on with it!

Lots of   and   to all.


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Suz - I joined a cycle buddies as well for the May/June one, it's really fun!  Have you been on the chat room yet as well?  I did newbie night on Wednesday with Dizzi_Squirrel, it was brilliant and had me in stitches for ages     , quite addictive! You should give it a go.

Randomly my hubby's coming to Abu Dhabi on business soon, so I'll pack some positive vibes      for him to bring to you!  And we've booked a cheap and cheerful week's break in Egypt on the red sea end of May, just before we start everything properly, so CANNOT WAIT!!  .  Bless my DH, he so needs a break as well.  Us girlies might go through all the physical stuff as well as emotional, but it's just as emotionally draining for the men, it's easy to lose sight of that sometimes.  Anyway, I'm rambling now and it's nearly 10 so past my bed time!  Night night and chat soon.  A small angel to watch over you  

Love Katherine xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Us girlies might go through all the physical stuff as well as emotional, but it's just as emotionally draining for the men, it's easy to lose sight of that sometimes.


KJM You are soo right in that hun  and I enjoyed chat wednesday too, have you been back in 

Suz, good luck hun, you can keep posting here if you want to, as well as Joing a cycle buddies thread


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks girls and I will TRY to check out the chat room next Weds - I say TRY because I'm a technical nerd!! Where computers are concerned, it often takes me ages to do what a 12 year old could do in seconds  

Hope your hubby has a lovely time over here in the sand pit, KJM, tell him to leave his thermals at home as it's really heating up now! And I'm sure you guys will have a fantastic time in Egypt - now I'm the jealous one   My hubby will be packing soon too - he's off for two weeks to visit rellies in New Zealand. I was supposed to be going but we decided that we should go ahead with txt this cycle so I get to stay here and become a dragon with two heads!!! Seriously though, you're so right in saying that they go through a lot emotionally too, so I hope a couple of weeks back home with his folks and doing "blokey" stuff with his brothers will do him good. Now I just need to make sure he "accidentally" leaves his credit card behind............   ..........well, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!

Lots of


----------

